# Post your best weather pictures



## toodamnice (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess this will have to work until we get a weather section. Please vote in the weather section poll in the Site Information section. I really think weather deserves its own area. Anyway... here are a few of my favorite weather pictures.


----------



## vlim (Feb 10, 2012)

The last two are terrific ! Great job


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 10, 2012)

vlim said:


> The last two are terrific ! Great job



Thanks!


----------



## distant.star (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, Nice.

I'll have to dig through my weather shots and post something. Maybe I'll go after my meteorologist friend to post some of his too. He does some pretty amazing shots -- and can explain exactly what's happening!


----------



## Gary W. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey all,

I hope this meets the standards of the forum!!

Gary W.


----------



## GDub (Feb 11, 2012)

Wispy fog at the Golden Gate.


----------



## rileywiebe (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## distant.star (Feb 12, 2012)

Great wx shots, Riley! Thanks.


----------



## rileywiebe (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! I found a couple more shots I thought I'd post.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow awesome shots rileywiebe!!! Love them all! Where did you take them?

Don't forget to vote in the weather section poll in the Site Information area. Thanks.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is a few more of mine... Weather is my favorite subject to shoot.


----------



## rileywiebe (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! They were all taken in southern Saskatchewan.

I love the sun rays on those first two photos


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 12, 2012)

Sundown in Bangladesh


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

These photos are from 2009 photographed out of my roof window, what do you think?

Model EOS 400D EF-S 18+55


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Feb 13, 2012)

a storm blowing into Grand Isle, Louisiana


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## toodamnice (Feb 14, 2012)

Great shots everyone! Keep 'em comin'...

Colin1984: I like 'em!

Please don't forget to vote for the weather section in the Site Information area! Thanks.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Feb 14, 2012)

A couple both taken on the same day... June 30, 2011 on a beach in Indiana looking towards Chicago.

Last one first, 3 second exposure (approx)





And the weather leading up to that shot





This was taken a few days later in SW Michigan on a little road trip..





2010 in Michigan City, IN


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

toodamnice said:


> Great shots everyone! Keep 'em comin'...
> 
> Colin1984: I like 'em!
> 
> Please don't forget to vote for the weather section in the Site Information area! Thanks.



already voted, unfortunately, in my country area theres not often a real big bad weather with much lightning, so i don´t have often the chance to photograph lighting, i like it when i can do so, but as i say not often in my corner of austria, but when it comes it comes heavy


----------



## Tastino0 (Feb 19, 2012)

- di Tastino0 - [url=http://tastino0.jimdo.com]http://tastino0.jimdo.com[/url], su Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a few of my faves:




Ominous Outlook aired Ch.7 KABC-TV 1-18-12 by Revup67, on Flickr




Bellview Trail, Robinson Ranch CA by Revup67, on Flickr




American Graffiti (Click/Zoom for greater intensity) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2012)

My best lightningphoto. used my lightningtrigger


----------



## revup67 (Mar 26, 2012)

A rarity in southern California but the rain is on its way - taken 3-25-12




Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 26, 2012)

You guys are posting some great stuff. Thanks for starting the thread

I'm missing the south where the kind of whether was common. Up near Chicago, I rarely get to see this sort of thing. It just gets gray and then rains.


----------



## revup67 (Mar 26, 2012)

re: Toodamnice - nice Sun Rays photos and Riley, the photo with the Clouds and their "Tentacles" is outstanding

..Rev


----------

